
Show HN: Vimcp – Batch-copy files with vim - chronolitus
This is barely worthy a submission, but I thought those of you who like vimv might enjoy this tool[1] too.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;danieldugas&#x2F;vimcp<p>[1] calling the few lines of bash that constitute vimcp a &#x27;tool&#x27; might be pushing it.
======
johncoltrane
Even a one-liner could qualify as a tool.

FWIW, the renameutils package has qmv, qcp and qcmd:
[https://www.nongnu.org/renameutils/](https://www.nongnu.org/renameutils/)

